
Mainframes Are Having a Moment - furcyd
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/software/mainframes-programming-language-cobol-news-coronavirus
======
tony-allan
"Mainframes are old news—and a lot of the code that runs them is just plain
old—compared to popular languages such as SQL, JavaScript, and Python and
innovations such as cloud computing, mobile apps, and artificial
intelligence."

Seriously, the author needs to have a look at the capabilities of a mainframe
today. All of those needs can be met today, along with everything else you
could possibly want to do.

Checkout [https://www.ibm.com/au-en/marketplace/z15](https://www.ibm.com/au-
en/marketplace/z15)

It is a different approach to thousands of commodity servers and yes it best
suits large enterprise customers, but IBM never stooped developing the
hardware, operating system and software for customers who require a system
with massive throughput and high security.

